

Why i am getting "Bandwidth Limit Exceeded". - vs4vijay

In last two days i have visited several website. From which i am getting "Bandwidth Limit Exceeded" from 3 Out of them. Two of them i don't remember but the last one is http://basalgangster.macgui.com/.<p>Is this because SpamHaus/CloudFlare DDoS Incident??
======
lutusp
> Why i am getting "Bandwidth Limit Exceeded"

This is normally a notice, not to you, but to the ISP's client, that they have
used more than their allotted bandwidth quota -- too many visitors downloading
too many resources. It's meant to encourage the client to upgrade their
service.

But there are specific reasons for this outcome. If a website operator posts a
submission to HN (for example), and if it becomes popular, this might produce
a spike in activity that could easily exceed the daily/weekly/whatever
bandwidth limit.

> Is this because SpamHaus/CloudFlare DDoS Incident??

Possibly, but in most cases unlikely. It's more likely the result of too many
visitors / too much traffic for the subscriber's service class.

~~~
bigiain
I'd guess end-of-month combined with Easter. People not noticing they're
bumping into their hosting quotas because they're taking time off, combined
with extra traffic (for some sites) while their audience has time off.

